# Are “ritzy” crackers impossible?



## JustJoel (Feb 14, 2019)

I’m trying without success to make a reasonable facsimile of Ritz crackers. Buttery and flaky is what I’m going for. I followed a couple of recipes for “copycat” Ritz, but the end result is nothing like the iconic cracker.

I’m wondering if, instead of cutting the butter into the flour, should I laminate the dough? If that’ll get me a nice, flaky, crumbly cracker, I’ll try it! Alternately, I’m wondering if the dough isn’t hydrated enough. The last batch I made, though, was too, too wet. I had to add about another 1/4 cup of flour just to get the dough to come together.

The recipes I’ve attempted are all no-yeast, leavened with baking powder.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 15, 2019)

I've never attempted to make Ritz crackers but I would trust the folks at King Arthur Flour.

https://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/rich-crackers-recipe

I have made these cheese crackers and spritz cheese straws several times with good results.

https://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/cheese-pennies-recipe

Good luck!


----------



## JustJoel (Feb 15, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've never attempted to make Ritz crackers but I would trust the folks at King Arthur Flour.
> 
> https://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/rich-crackers-recipe
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 15, 2019)

There is no butter in Ritz crackers

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQSruJEg1DU


----------



## JustJoel (Feb 15, 2019)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> There is no butter in Ritz crackers
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQSruJEg1DU


I never thought to look at the ingredient list! 

That’s kind of odd, actually, considering that Ritz’s claim to fame is their buttery flavor.

I’m really just wondering how to get that flaky, almost pastry-like quality that the commercial product has.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 15, 2019)

You'll probably find artificial butter flavor in more things out there than real butter!


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 16, 2019)

This is interesting because I've never even heard of anyone making their own crackers.

How did you get on with that? Do you have any pics?


----------



## Vinylhanger (Feb 16, 2019)

Seems like a lot if work when the real thing is so cheap and tasty.

However, that being said, I'm interested in if you can make it work.  So if it takes you months and months.... I'm fine with that.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 16, 2019)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> There is no butter in Ritz crackers
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQSruJEg1DU


 That ad isn't for Ritz Crackers.
But, you are right that there is no butter in Ritz Crackers. From their website:


> Ingredients: UNBLEACHED ENRICHED FLOUR (WHEAT FLOUR, NIACIN, REDUCED IRON, THIAMINE MONONITRATE {VITAMIN B1}, RIBOFLAVIN {VITAMIN B2}, FOLIC ACID), SOYBEAN OIL, SUGAR, PARTIALLY HYDROGENATED COTTONSEED OIL, SALT, LEAVENING (BAKING SODA AND/OR CALCIUM PHOSPHATE), HIGH FRUCTOSE CORN SYRUP, SOY LECITHIN, MALTED BARLEY FLOUR, NATURAL FLAVOR.CONTAINS WHEAT, SOY


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 16, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> This is interesting because I've never even heard of anyone making their own crackers.
> 
> How did you get on with that? Do you have any pics?


I've made crackers before. It's fun - just another foodie thing to play with. 

These are really good: https://barefootcontessa.com/recipes/parmesan-thyme-crackers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 16, 2019)

taxlady said:


> That ad isn't for Ritz Crackers.
> But, you are right that there is no butter in Ritz Crackers. From their website:



I know the ad isn't for Ritz crackers. It's for Keebler Townhouse Crackers, which are the same thing, only oval instead of round!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 16, 2019)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I know the ad isn't for Ritz crackers. It's for Keebler Townhouse Crackers, which are the same thing, only oval instead of round!


They aren't made by the same company. Why would that prove that Ritz Crackers don't have butter?


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 16, 2019)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I know the ad isn't for Ritz crackers. It's for Keebler Townhouse Crackers, which are the same thing, only oval instead of round!



Not the same thing to me. The flavor of Townhouse is much better than Ritz, in my opinion.


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 16, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I've made crackers before. It's fun - just another foodie thing to play with.
> 
> These are really good: https://barefootcontessa.com/recipes/parmesan-thyme-crackers



I wonder how they taste. They look more like cookies than crackers.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 16, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I wonder how they taste. They look more like cookies than crackers.



They taste really good. They're a little thick because they're sliced rather than rolled. They're more crisp than most cookies, though.


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 16, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> They taste really good. They're a little thick because they're sliced rather than rolled. They're more crisp than most cookies, though.



I'm not much into baking, so I doubt I'd give them a go. But you can make some for me and send them overnight


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 16, 2019)

All I know is I make a durn good summer squash casserole with Ritz crackers and  other stuff.


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 16, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> All I know is I make a durn good summer squash casserole with Ritz crackers and  other stuff.



Oh my goodness, I love that stuff. Scalloped squash is one of my favorite things. Usually when I do a squash scallop, I use the yellow squash.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 16, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Oh my goodness, I love that stuff. Scalloped squash is one of my favorite things. Usually when I do a squash scallop, I use the yellow squash.




I like it best with a mix in the summer, but I often just use zucchini this time of year. Is your recipe similar to mine Linda? http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/summer-squash-casserole-98584.html


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 16, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> I like it best with a mix in the summer, but I often just use zucchini this time of year. Is your recipe similar to mine Linda? http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/summer-squash-casserole-98584.html



Yes, _very_ similar, except I cut my squash into slices instead of cubes and I don't use cheese.


----------

